# What a show female should look like :o)



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I get asked quite often what makes a good show female...Here is a short video clip of what I consider the perfect show girl...Excellent form and finnage and outstanding deportment...Notice how she flares and holds it as if to say "look at me" lol

Enjoy!
http://s40.photobucket.com/user/martinismommy/media/P3200422_zps5cb71c90.mp4.html


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

She's beautiful! From what someone else had posted, I thought that a female's anal fin needed to be even with her caudal, though, so I'd been trying to look for that in new females. I must have misunderstood. :-/


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Absolutely stunning example of a quality female. Did you breed her? If so, well done. She is everything I love in a female betta splendens.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Her deportment so awesome it look like her caudal is stuck spreading.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

She's a real beauty. I had a bit of drool going on for the male too


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you all for your nice comments...Yes, she was bred by me...She is out of 14 generations of best in show winners...The male is her 1/2 brother same Mother different Father..

Here is a video of him...http://s40.photobucket.com/user/martinismommy/media/P3200416_zpsd8388f44.mp4.html


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I am absolutely crazy about that male's dorsal. And the one of the male in your avatar. Those are perfect fins. And the female is beautiful.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Im in love! Beautiful fish and wow that female, people would kill for her!


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Deanna01 said:


> She's beautiful! From what someone else had posted, I thought that a female's anal fin needed to be even with her caudal, though, so I'd been trying to look for that in new females. I must have misunderstood. :-/


That is breeders type and preference. I want my fins all even and the anal the same length as the tail. I hate any slant at all in the anal as well. But that is my personal choice as balance it something I breed for above most other traits. I finished this year 5th over all and it was done on my females. I had only a few males and shows them at the last show or two. I have worked to develop nice females and as I actually get spawns with males.. they too are nicely balanced.

Other breeders prefer the look of slightly longer anals, mega branching or bigger dorsals. You do this a few years and you can recognize other breeders fish as you learn their "types". You can spot Karens fish at any show.. if you are familiar with her type. And I am sure she can recognize mine. Got to read the standards.. look at a lot of fish, and work what you have towards your goals. In my metallics I have the balance I want, next step is adding in DT to improved the dorsals. Will also be tweaking the color as we go as well.. so next you my girls should have a slightly different look, but still be recognizable as my fish.


----------



## bigbettadan (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice female, I do think she needs a bigger dorsal to balance her, but a very nice caudal, anal, and color distribution pattern..

Dan


----------



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

Basement Bettas said:


> That is breeders type and preference. I want my fins all even and the anal the same length as the tail. I hate any slant at all in the anal as well. But that is my personal choice as balance it something I breed for above most other traits. I finished this year 5th over all and it was done on my females. I had only a few males and shows them at the last show or two. I have worked to develop nice females and as I actually get spawns with males.. they too are nicely balanced.
> 
> Other breeders prefer the look of slightly longer anals, mega branching or bigger dorsals. You do this a few years and you can recognize other breeders fish as you learn their "types". You can spot Karens fish at any show.. if you are familiar with her type. And I am sure she can recognize mine. Got to read the standards.. look at a lot of fish, and work what you have towards your goals. In my metallics I have the balance I want, next step is adding in DT to improved the dorsals. Will also be tweaking the color as we go as well.. so next you my girls should have a slightly different look, but still be recognizable as my fish.


Curious, arent those fin shapes/lengths standardized? TBH I dont know the standard so I might be completely wrong in my example, say even fins are what people look for..if you breed something longer- it maybe look like your own style of fish but is it still show standard?


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

There is apparantly no such thing as a "perfect" fish. Just a standard to give us guidelines as to what to breed towards. Your fish are going to have faults in one way or the other and still be show winners just because they had the fewest faults compared to what was showing that particular day. So that longer than standard anal isn't a big deal compared to what she is showing against.

If you are doing it for the enjoyment of the hobby you are going to breed whatever YOU like regardless of the standards. Personally, I am working with SHOW HMPK. I am breeding mine to look like fighters. That is going to give them a more stout aggressive look that is slightly outside the standard for good form but it is the way I want my fish. I hope to close that gap with outstanding finnage, color and deportment.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Vier said:


> Curious, arent those fin shapes/lengths standardized? TBH I dont know the standard so I might be completely wrong in my example, say even fins are what people look for..if you breed something longer- it maybe look like your own style of fish but is it still show standard?


Yes.. they are. But then you have interpretation. Still we are close.. just have different preferences. And judging is on faults. So the big ones are pulled first. And you then pull minor faults. What you are left with are slight faults. So you have a female with great branching and a slightly longer anal up against a better balanced fish with less spectacular tail or more average dorsal. Or you have one with perfect color but more form faults then a fish with slight color faults. It is now all slight faults so who wins. It comes down to a judges preference, just like a breeders.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

RIP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B96EK5UXZM4P


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

She's such a beauty! I love the way she flares. And yes I think having a bigger dorsal fin would balance her out a bit^^ But I do think she looks wonderful otherwise.
-Sil


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

They're both beautiful, I always love your fish.
One of these days I'll have to buy a pair from you, when I can afford $85+ for a pair. xD


----------



## TakingthePlunge (Jul 6, 2013)

I LOVE the color pattern on her tail! That's just so perfect to me.


----------

